# Où trouver le fichier/dossier/paquet des fond d'écran system



## Nitiel (20 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Où puis-je trouver dans mon mac le fichier/dossier/paquet avec les fonds d'écrans système ?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

dans HD > Library > Desktop Pictures.


----------



## Nitiel (20 Décembre 2008)

merci LHO

Alors j'ai un truc pour ceux qu'il veule changer le fond écran par défaut du système (celui quand on tape le login et mot de passe de session), suffit de remplacer dans Macintosh/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices l'image "DefaultDesktop.jpg" avec le même nom.

Peut-être vous le savez déjà mais comme je viens de le découvrir par moi même.


----------



## Nitiel (21 Décembre 2008)

J'ai une autre question qui n'a rien à avoir avec ma question d'avant mais pour éviter de recrée un post je la post ici

J'ai téléchargé Pic2icns et crée quelque icône mais elle sont introuvable, où vont-elle une fois crée ? Finalement je l'ai supprimée, pour Img2icns et je voudrais savoir où sont les fichiers post désintalation (ex : fichier préférence, ...) pour les supprimer ainsi que mes icône crée avec ?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## link.javaux (25 Décembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> J'ai une autre question qui n'a rien à avoir avec ma question d'avant mais pour éviter de recrée un post je la post ici
> 
> J'ai téléchargé Pic2icns et crée quelque icône mais elle sont introuvable, où vont-elle une fois crée ? Finalement je l'ai supprimée, pour Img2icns et je voudrais savoir où sont les fichiers post désintalation (ex : fichier préférence, ...) pour les supprimer ainsi que mes icône crée avec ?
> 
> merci pour votre aide



pour Img2icns, tu as surment dans les préférences de l'application moyen de choisir ou tu veux que tes images soit envoyée, mais tu peux le voir en faisant "cmd-shift-s" et voir ou l'enregistrement te propose en premier lieu de sauvegarder. 
Les préférences des applications sont stockées dans ta bibliothèque utilisateur ou biblitohèque générale. 
Sinon pour supprimer une application facilement et choper tout les fichiers autre que pref (ça arrive) tu peux avoir comme soft gratuit appdelete. Mais si tu veux voir tout les fichiers que tu vas supprimer prend cleanapp mais c'est payant.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé Pic2icns et crée quelque icône mais elle sont introuvable, où vont-elle une fois crée ? Finalement je l'ai supprimée, pour Img2icns et je voudrais savoir où sont les fichiers post désintalation (ex : fichier préférence, ...) pour les supprimer ainsi que mes icône crée avec ?




en fait Pic2icon rend transparent le fond opaque d'une image.
il ne génère pas de fichier type *.icns*.
ce qui veut dire que Pic2icon remplace directement l'original.

(à vérifier avec une image).

(j'utilise img2icns qui lui génère soit un fichier *.icns* soit un dossier icon vide ).

.


----------



## sunnlight (17 Août 2012)

Bonsoir

J'ai restauré mes fonds d'écrans depuis Snow Leopard et j'aimerais les ranger comme sous-dessous des fonds d'écran apple qu'on trouve dans "bureau et économiseur d'écran.

Comment procéder?

Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (17 Août 2012)

Hello.

J'espère avoir bien compris.

Chez moi le chemin est MacintoshHD / Bibliothèque / Desktop Pictures
Dans ce dossier se trouve tout les fonds d'écran par défaut.

Libre à toi de rajouter les fonds dans un des dossiers existants ou de créer un nouveau dossier et l'indiquer dans les Préférences Bureau


----------



## sunnlight (17 Août 2012)

oui tout à fait j'y réussi finalement en restaurant tous les fonds mais que j'ai ajouter dans le dossier Desktop pictures. Ensuite les préférences bureau ont affiché au nouveau lancement du finder les toutes les dossiers de fond d'écran apple.

Bon j'ai du faire un peu de gymnastique mais l'essentiel c'est que çà marche


----------

